# Sorority + More - Pic/Vid Heavy



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, just spent ALL day yesterday travelling up province to pick up fish. 

5 Darlings from Logisticsguy (one male, three koi girls, one yellow girl)

...1, 2, 3....the rest from Sena Hansler. Like...3ish boys and the rest girls (7 or 8?) 

And a boy from the store xD Cuz I'm terribly addicted and they had a real good selection!

So I tried getting pics of everyone but they're all making it terribly hard in the 29 gallon. So here are the pics and videos...

one of Mickey, adopted from Sena. 


And his pics

















And Eranikus, my 'green' dragonscale.....bi-color? hafmoon from the store. 

































Male from Logistics - unfortunately I forgot the heaters in my ride's car, and they didn't get warmed up till today. But he's normally a darker red with light blue going across his body, not so pale, and definitely not stressed.









Toothless (unforuntely Vol'jin has remained elusive for the time being, but he's a bluer version of Toothless)

















and some short sorority footage. They're all still exploring and deciding on territory, but so far no nips, just some mild chases and falre offs. Even tho Sena's girls are smaller, they're holding their own against Logistics' softies.



And random pictures as they move too fast right now, and I still get confused - especially since the koi girls are marbling on me


















































































And finally...our mystery gender. So far 2 votes for male....in a 1 gallon until I'm positive of gender.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that yellow girl is so bright! I love all of their colors, even Ash, you can tell that he's a nice, vibrant fish, even though he's a little stressed at the moment.

They all look GREAT!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, Curtis wants to call him Cerberus xD 

But yea - I know the koi girls names, just hard to pick them apart - Nana named the yellow girl Saffron, Koi girl with black crescent stripe in anal fin is Luna, her almost 'twin' with darker fins is Artemis, and the darker koi lady with green/blue in ehr fins is Serenity. 

I spotted Nyx, one of Sena's girls, under the purple silk plant, but she was so hidden near the blue rocks I couldn't really get a pic of her.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

all of them are so beautiful.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Blue =)


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks Fantastic. The fish will get back to normal soon. Long trip. You have done a ton of work and Im so happy for you and the fish. They have a good home. Your fish look less stressed than the 12 jarred last night. Good job!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Looks Fantastic. The fish will get back to normal soon. Long trip. You have done a ton of work and Im so happy for you and the fish. They have a good home. Your fish look less stressed than the 12 jarred last night. Good job!


I'd be devastated if I had to call you or Sena and say 'I'm sorry, I fudged this up baaad' 

I just spent 10 minutes looking for Luna (the only of the two girls with a crescent in her anal now)

And there may be one or two boys in Sena's 'girls'...they're so small and I can't see beards...bah. It's really hard to tell at this point. 

And I've decided to elt the kois and otehrs grow a few weeks before introducing Sylvannas. Since she's defintiely full-grown compared to them all. 

But I can't wait until they grow more and I can spot them easier. There's eleven fish in there right now, and it takes a good 5-10 minutes to spot them all.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll just be adding random photos as I collect more. been dying to show these off for a month!!

More of Mickey and his Chi tank


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

It looks like you have more boys than expected. Ahh I need glasses really do. 

Your tanks have that Zen going on.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> I'll just be adding random photos as I collect more. been dying to show these off for a month!!
> 
> More of Mickey and his Chi tank


OMG! I -LOVE- how your chi tank turned out! It looks great!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I love Asian design, it's always so pretty! Originally I wanted to get white gravel for Mickey's tank then add some black sand in a yin-yang sort of deal if I could've, but no luck witht he sand and I was spending so much xD

I'm okay with mroe boys. Attached to Nyx who is a boy I think so~ 'V' might have a companion.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Skye =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

when are you coming down to decorate my tanks? ;-)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

When customs arent butts. 

I found a baby ramshorn! Do they eat dead stuff? Or is he gonna munch my live stuff?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

What a bunch of spunky looking fish! Very cute, all of them! I'm going to toss my vote in on "male" for your unidentified one as well, that anal fin is just... intense


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea...I found s few more males in with the girls xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> When customs arent butts.
> 
> I found a baby ramshorn! Do they eat dead stuff? Or is he gonna munch my live stuff?


they eat all sorts of dead stuff, including leftover fish food.

Edit:
How many boys are you up to now?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

In the girls tank? I'm positive of one. Not positive of two others.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

*Individual Pics*

I've finally identified which are males which I'll be finding local homes for ::


















Luna









Pearl (she's actually very light, just caught a lot of irid in this shot)









Gimpy - still unsure of gender, but still fiesty









Rouge









Saffron









Nema (Nemo, but you know, miore feminine sounding...)









Artemis









Serenity (pre-sumed Alpha...)









Acheron (with mroe color and he's active now)









Vol'jin (little 'V' ) only pic that's half decent so far - he likes hiding in the back


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

too bad you can't mail me that fella that looks like a dragon! lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

The father was, i imagine the boys are =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> The father was, i imagine the boys are =)


Oh, I'm sure he is a dragon, I just wish it wouldn't cost me an arm and a leg to have him shipped! lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just an update on Acheron/Cerberus =) Colored up well. He may end up going orange in the body with black koi spots and he and my female VT in the tank next to him have a thing going on ^^:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

A few more shots of the girls. Some more flaring and chasing tonight, but so far everyone's doing okay =)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

*Water Change and more pics!*

Today I did water changes on nearly all the tanks. The sorority took the most time and the girls wouldn't leave my gravel vacuum alone >.< Very curious and playful meanwhile still flaring and chasing eachother around. 

I also think the blue male that was in there has disappeared...or is dead and I couldn't find him. >.< I hope he shows up soon. I know there's one more small guy in there with orange/red fins. If they weren't so small and young I wouldn't leave them in there, but it warmer in there than in my heater-less qt tanks. Hopefully I can find a home for him soon. 

Now for pic spam!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! Mickey is so spoilt in that beautiful chi! I have "gray tones" from peatland for my chi's gravel, and it is really nice. It's a blend of black, white and brown pebbles.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I should've gone black gravel...it looks real nice in Sylvannas' tank. I figured since he was a fish worth breeding he ought to get a little spoiled - as I most likely won't be breeding him but fell in love with him when Sena brought him home. But, if ever there was a day...I know VT's aren't the 'thing' to breed, but I'd love to see if someday I could match him with Sylvannas and see what happens. I think DTVT's are the prettiest things ever! 

Update: doing 100% changes on the triplets and Acheron, the riverstones and glass beads I used have something on them. Subtle chemical smell that makes me think of paint. So just normal gravel and lots of rinsing for them. 

Everyone else who is new is doing fine. Demi (Swim-bladder disabled sweetie) developed dropsy =/ So Kalec (who has popeye still?) may end up with her tank. But they're both still in qt. I really, really want everyone to just be kay and give me a few days to breathe tho...


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You have done a tremendous amount of work in a short time. I always have to be careful because wc time seems to be play time and I dont want to suck them up. When adding water mine love to play in the bubbles and go with the flow. Acheron looks great, glad he found a girlfriend already. It really looks really good and I hope you get time to slow down for awhile.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Logisitcs! Wouldn't have been able to do it if I hadn't taken my paid day off today. - I also have a small gravel vacuum, so not much sucking power and it atleast allowed me to get around some of the decor in that cluttered sorority >.< 

Love your new display pic btw =D 

Omgosh, I just now got to sit down xD But now everyone's tanks are fantastic! here's proof! (more pic spam, xD) 

(sorry for some blurriness)

"I'm Nyx! I have a constant tiny fierce >=O! "









"I'm Vol'jin, I have no time for paparazzi!"









"And this is our flat, we're tankmates!"









"I'm Acheron! And I hate my cup! >=( "









"And this is all mine! >=O "









"...and this is my girlfriend, she has a new tank setup too!"









"And I'm Toothless =D! "









"This is my cozy home <3 "









And mommy is bushed.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a short update - half of my females were males. Luna is now Tatsu and in a split 5g with Acheron, and Serenity is now Styxx, sharing a split 5g with Toothless. 

There are now only six girls left in the 29g with 1 ramshorn and 1 nerite xD

A vid, because they WONT stop MOVING


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Zoomies, Zoomies everywhere!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I need to re-consider names after they've colored more. I know the light blue one is Pearl. I think the other blue one will be Saphira. Which leaves Rouge and ??


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

What about Saffron?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Saffron's the yellow koi girl with no markings. 

The currently nameless girl is more into the orange/red tones like Rouge.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Rouge and Rogue?... idk, my brain is in a funk


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

lol, I've seen some chikies in fantasy called Rogue sometimes. That might work.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

She's an Xmen too lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats riiight


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

*Update: Down to 6, possibly 5*

SO a lot of gender-bending chikies, but I think I have all but one re-homed. The one remaining the dark finned HM in there who I'm sure is going to be a male -facepalm- But he can share a 5g split with one of his other gender bending brothers ;]

http://youtu.be/KKX6vG-ZJ2c


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Your tank looks great and the fish are super healthy. I have Saffrons identical twin in tank 2. Very nice!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol thx! She actually protected two of the smaller girls from Artie


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

*Update: 4 more of LG's girls added =3*

Sorry for th quality of pics and video, it looks like I have my work cut out for me if I ever want to be a nature photographer xD

Got 4 more girls from LG after 2/4 of his girls from last time decided they wanted to be boys nt he end xD Was good tmes

Now I've added some bigger girls (omgosh they're huge CJ!) and all ten have been flaring it out and re-doing their pecking order over the last few days. I think they have it figured out now, though I'm not sure who's on top. Either way, wasnt bad - very few nips, mostly posturing, flaring and the odd short chase.

And there's some pics of Artemis being re-introduced after she was tkane out when I thought she might be a he >.<

















































































































































http://youtu.be/zUVw683e3sM


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

And additional pic spam starring ACheron, Styxx and a few of my triplets =) They've grown, Styxx has lost all his color but a few spots, and Toothless is recovering from some finrot induced by rocks you shouldn't use in an aquarium! xP Lesson learned.

And no, these pics arent meant for winning prizes - I have you know I'm EXCELLENT at taking pictures of silk plants and floating thermometers! Trying to convince the fish to stay int he frame is, well...priceless.

Vol'jin










































Nyx

















Styxx


















































































Acheron

















































































I also made a video that's Pro-Betta, and will link it here and in my Journal thread as well as in the Betta Pictures forum. I hope everyone will enjoy it.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

here is the link for the video! Go bettas!

http://youtu.be/L5UbUOGRXIE


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm pro at photographing tank walls. XD


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

We got some leet skills xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Uberleet hax XD


----------

